# Herald AM: Disposable Income Article?



## ButtermilkJa (29 Sep 2006)

I was reading the Herald AM just there and was amazed to see that the front page report is about young couples being 'crippled' by mortgage payments. The article makes a big deal about couples having to spend up to 35pc of disposable income on payments, which could be as high as €2k appx.

Now, forgive me if I'm wrong but that makes €4k (appx) of disposable income left a month. That's enough to live like a king and queen!!

How the hell is that crippling?

Does anyone agree with the figures in this article? Is anyone in the same situation and finds they can't live the life they want with €4k a month. I'd love to know.


----------



## whizzbang (29 Sep 2006)

6k disposable income would mean they are on something like 45k or 50k each woudn't it?


----------



## bogwarrior (29 Sep 2006)

ButtermilkJa said:


> I was reading the Herald AM just there and was amazed to see that the front page report is about young couples being 'crippled' by mortgage payments. The article makes a big deal about couples having to spend up to 35pc of disposable income on payments, which could be as high as €2k appx.
> 
> Now, forgive me if I'm wrong but that makes €4k (appx) of disposable income left a month. That's enough to live like a king and queen!!
> 
> ...



I guess the point is that this relates to 'couples'.  If children come along and one parent wants to stay at home (shocking as it may be in the Ireland of 2006) you're looking at repayments eating into upto 70% of disposible income.  Add in utility bills, car(s) and home maintenance as well as the extra mouth to feed and you begin to see where the real problems begin.
An other option is to put the child in a creche, which doesn't come cheap either (especially in places where people tend to be paying 35% of their disposible income on home repayments).

Of course, couples might be able to get their own parents to look after the child, or mad thought, not have children at all.  But the point of all this, is that while 35% of good wages isn't a big deal for DINKYs (dual incomes, no kids) it may not be sustainable when life changes.


----------



## whizzbang (29 Sep 2006)

Again, what about the ugly and unpopular people who are uncoupleable!? shouldn't they be able to buy a place to live? Or will we have an ugly ghetto somewhere to house them in their rental boxes?

(I'm just pointing out the lunacy of justifyinig holuse prices based on couples only buying)


----------



## ButtermilkJa (29 Sep 2006)

bogwarrior said:


> ...But the point of all this, is that while 35% of good wages isn't a big deal for DINKYs (dual incomes, no kids) it may not be sustainable when life changes.


Sure, I agree with all that. Things could get hairy in a few years when kids come along and bills start to come fron every angle. But I took this article as it was, no mention of kids or any of that. So with €4k disposable income after mortgage they should be putting up to €2k at least of that into savings per month. In two years when kids come along, they've got €50k+ in savings to help them out.

If these couples are planning on having kids, and if they're not saving and just living the high life, then I've no sympathy for them if they fall on hard times when the kids come along.

I know the point of the article may have been just to highlight crazy mortgage costs in today's Ireland, but don't use a couple with €4k disposable income as an example. These people are better off than anyone else in their first few years on the property ladder. Think of all those (myself included  ) who had to save hard for two years before buying and then live a quiet life for the next 2 until they got their finances in order. Having no more than a few hundred Euro in their pockets after bills to enjoy a few nights out, let alone saving.

Sorry if this sounds harsh but you got to make sacrifices if you're buying a property, and feeling sorry for someone with '_only_' €4k left to live on is just ridiculous!


----------



## Humpback (29 Sep 2006)

whizzbang said:


> Or will we have an ugly ghetto somewhere to house them in their rental boxes?


 
Yeah, it's called the Dublin Docklands. It's being built as we speak.


----------



## Purple (29 Sep 2006)

ButtermilkJa said:


> finds they can't live the life they want with €4k a month. I'd love to know.


 I want a like style that requires about €20k a week (cocaine parties, yachts, hookers etc) but I have to make do with that I have


----------



## Berni (29 Sep 2006)

whizzbang said:


> Again, what about the ugly and unpopular people who are uncoupleable!? shouldn't they be able to buy a place to live?



The females can move in next to these two http://www.synergizedsolutions.com/simpsons/selmapatty.shtml in Spinster City Appartments


----------



## ClubMan (29 Sep 2006)

While in _Portugal _recently I picked up a copy of the _English _language version of the local newspaper and the front page was all about some new _EU _survey which shows that the _Portuguese _consider themselves the most hard pressed financially in that once essential expenditure has been taken care of they have little left over for discretionary purchases. My guess is that if you go to any country the locals will think that they are the hardest pressed. We're no different. Well, maybe worse than most for moaning.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Sep 2006)

Purple said:


> (cocaine parties, yachts, hookers etc)


There wouldn't be much space on [broken link removed] for the coke and the party!


----------



## zac (29 Sep 2006)

ButtermilkJa said:


> I was reading the Herald AM just there and was amazed to see that the front page report is about young couples being 'crippled' by mortgage payments. The article makes a big deal about couples having to spend up to 35pc of disposable income on payments, which could be as high as €2k appx.
> 
> Now, forgive me if I'm wrong but that makes €4k (appx) of disposable income left a month. That's enough to live like a king and queen!!
> 
> ...



if it wasnt crippling people, no body would buy that paper...
its journalists job to find headlines that attracts attention, 

we should be wary of getting financial advice, know how from journalists.young couples are being crippled for as long as i can remember


----------



## gianni (29 Sep 2006)

> if it wasnt crippling people, no body would buy that paper...


 

no body buys it to begin with...it's free !


----------



## Purple (29 Sep 2006)

ClubMan said:


> There wouldn't be much space on [broken link removed] for the coke and the party!


Don't be so negative. I can make my own fun


----------

